# Some pics! (3)



## f.wattiez

Hello,

Just for the pleasure!

Deroplatys lobata, male subadulte.

























Bests regards, François!


----------



## ABbuggin

Great shots.


----------



## Rick

Love the last pic.


----------



## Katnapper

Rick said:


> Love the last pic.


+1. Good pics... I enjoyed them.


----------



## kamakiri

Très bien!  Someday, I'd like to raise these too.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Katnapper said:


> +1. Good pics... I enjoyed them.


+2!


----------



## cloud jaguar

nice


----------



## charleyandbecky

I'm loving the last picture...nose in the air, totally enjoying the meal.  

Rebecca


----------



## hibiscusmile

I gotta tell you the third picture with the blue background is good enough for our yearly mantis calander, remember to enter it!


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

Thank you for the compliments!

My photographs are free rights, everyone can use them! I would be delighted that one of my photographs is on a calendar!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## hibiscusmile

You have to enter it when the contest starts. It should be withing the next month!


----------



## Anleoflippy

Lovely pictures, Liked the last one, seems to be that he is enjoying the meal :lol:


----------



## revmdn

Cool.


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

Some photographs, as usual, just for the pleasure!

Deroplatys truncata, mâle adulte :

















Deroplatys lobata, mâle adulte :


----------



## f.wattiez

Deroplatys lobata, femelle adulte :


----------



## f.wattiez

Gongylus :

















Bests regards, François!


----------



## ismart

Wow! :blink: Very nice!  I hope to one day own both of those dead leaf species myself!


----------



## revmdn

Nice pic, cool mantids.


----------



## f.wattiez

Phyllovates chlorophaea :













Bests regards, François!


----------



## Emile.Wilson

François, those containers that you have look rellly good, where do you get those plastic containers?


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

It is limp sold in supermarket (Auchan). It took me more than one year to find limp which could be used as terrariums!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## Mantibama

Wow, you set your backgrounds up very well. Great pictures!


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

Terrarium for Gongylus :





















Test :





Bests regards, François!


----------



## leviatan

I really like your terrarium for Gongylus!


----------



## Katnapper

Very nice. It's beautiful to see them all with a blue bottle munching away at feeding time, isn't it!


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

































Bests regards, François!


----------



## revmdn

Very cool photos.


----------



## Katnapper

Nice photos, François! You should enter some photos in the calendar contest.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Katnapper said:


> Nice photos, François! You should enter some photos in the calendar contest.


Snap! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## wero626

Wow great pictures....Love the set ups you have!!


----------



## Emile.Wilson

PhilinYuma said:


> Snap! I was thinking the same thing!


if he does all the amateur noobs like me will be destroyed in the competition


----------



## yeatzee

im assuming you know your way around photoshop?


----------



## yen_saw

WOW nice pics!! Look slike your P. wahlbergii subadult female is very hungry


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

@ Emile : I begin in photographs! I have make 125 photographs to have 8 of correct of them… 2 work hours… The photograph is not a competition for me, I want right to share some photographs…

@ yeatzee : I do not use photoshop, I am on MAC, I treat my photographs with format RAW to be able to modify the exposure, let us tons them clear and dark.

Thank you with all for your comments!

I specify that I use a macro objective, which facilitates the things to me…

Bests regards, François!


----------



## yeatzee

RAW is a PITA, IMHO. I only use it for event photography  

How did you get the same picture with severally different backgrounds than?


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

By changing the background!

I would make surely small video this weekend!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## yeatzee

just got a purple background laying around? :lol:


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

it's good day!

My female laid its ooth on October 15th, the blossoming took place yesterday

I did not think of making a success of this species!

_Deroplatys truncata_ : 95 specimens!  

















Bests regards, François!


----------



## ZoeRipper

OH wow!

That's so cool!

You're one lucky guy.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

Congrats, this is truly an amazing species.


----------



## Katnapper

Congratulations and best of luck raising them!!


----------



## ABbuggin

Very nice on the DTs


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

Thank you with all  

I separated 60 specimens out of goblets, and gathered 35 specimens.

Here, it will be necessary to wait a few weeks to see whether the first moults occur well!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## Emile.Wilson

f.wattiez said:


> Hello,Thank you with all
> 
> I separated 60 specimens out of goblets, and gathered 35 specimens.
> 
> Here, it will be necessary to wait a few weeks to see whether the first moults occur well!
> 
> Bests regards, François!


Good luck François!


----------



## f.wattiez

hello!

Deroplatys lobata  Crowned males…













Bests regards, François!


----------



## Emile.Wilson

Menage aux trois


----------



## Katnapper

Hopefully, "the more the merrier" with mating in this case.


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

Deroplatys lobata : The first ooth east can be fertilized, the second is not it!













Bests regards, François!


----------



## revmdn

Congrats


----------



## Katnapper

Interesting comparison. I've seen the same shape in unfertilized _D. lobata_ ooths. It's good to see and know the shape of ones that may be fertile! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello!

I think that one should not make general information for the moment!  

there are ooths clearer than others or darker, but I had of it if little that it is impossible dêtre on colouring is a sign of fruitfulness!

I gathered a small group of impassioned French, and I hope that in 2010 I could clarified this point  

Moreover, I did not note penetrations, then the 2 ooths are can be not fertilized… Answer in one month and half!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello  





Coupling of Phyllovates chlorophaea!

good festivals of end of the year to all!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## revmdn

Nice.


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

Shelfordella Tartara :

















Bests regards, François!


----------



## sbugir

Impressive.


----------



## f.wattiez

Hello,

Acanthops sp :

Mâle adulte :


----------



## f.wattiez

Femelle adulte :





























Bests regards, François!


----------



## ZoeRipper

I am particularly impressed with the roach-hatching picture. That _is_ amazing.


----------



## PhilinYuma

ZoeRipper said:


> I am particularly impressed with the roach-hatching picture. That _is_ amazing.


Me too, though all of your pix are great. And in case anyone is wondering, Shelfordella tartara is the old name for my all-time favorite roach and local inhabitant, Blatta lateralis, the Turkestan, roach.


----------



## f.wattiez

Gongylus :













Ooth :









Bests regards, François!


----------



## sporeworld

Ping! Ping! PING!

I don't know HOW I missed this thread. Really great stuff - amazing pics and really great enclosures. Thin twigs all over the place.

Glad I stumbled on it...


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper

Thanks Spore, I would have missed this even after searching for pics plenty of times.

Lovely work, great pics. An update would be awesome.


----------



## chessman007

What size are those containers?


----------

